# Working in Australia



## BlitzkriegBetsy (Nov 21, 2011)

A friend of mine wants to come over from the states to live and work here. We were wondering if she would be able to come over on the work and holiday visa and then apply for a skilled migrant visa later on? She has a degree in education (bachelors), which she has obtained within the last few years. We were thinking of doing the work and holiday first because its not permanent like the skilled migrant and she wanted sort of a test run I suppose as well.

What would be the best way for her to go about this? Any and all suggestions welcome! Also is someone knows if she can apply for a skilled migrant while on a work and holiday? Whenever I call Australian Immigration I get different answers...

Many Thanks

Heather


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

The only thing I can add here is to remember that WHV will only allow your friend to work for one employer for 6 months; so after 6 months she'd have to quit and find something else. Also the WHV health requirements might be more strict for her if she intends to come over to work in a classroom.

Last time I checked, it was allowed to have 2 WHVs in a row if you also work for 3 months outside an urban area - if the skilled migration doesn't go as smoothly as planned, that can still be an option if she is willing to also do different work to make her eligable for a second WHV. That would buy you time if the skilled visa path was full of speed bumps.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

As an American she is not eligible for the second WHV - so she only has one year. While Education (if she is a high school teacher) is currently on the migration list - it may not be in 12 months time and anyway she will need to have 2 years recent experience in addition to the degree to qualify for the visa. If she does not have this already - its best to organise this now in the US before she comes over on the WHV.


----------



## workaboutoz (Mar 29, 2012)

Generally, you can be eligible for a second year WHV if you work for 3 months in the horticultural industry however I would still recommend you double check any specific visa requirements for your home country.


----------



## tideocean24 (Apr 13, 2012)

Was looking for similar info for my spouse. Thanks


----------

